# Root for the Transformer Prime



## J_Dav1

Are any devs working on root for the Prime? Mine is coming in tomorrow and I really look forward to pushing the beast to the limit.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## lortay78

Supposedly the RazorClaw method will work. I'll find out when it comes in the mail.


----------



## lilstevie

We are working on the prime, but probably will not release anything if we do find something until after the ICS upgrade is released. RazorClaw was closed for the retail release of the prime.

The above is not an official statement regarding it from androidroot.mobi, just my own opinion of how things will happen. The others may decide differently


----------



## Christo

Just to clarify, Razorclaw will work if you get a unit that still needs the OTA.

I was retarded and applied the OTA without thinking :/


----------



## J_Dav1

Just curious. I will definately wait till ics drops as it cant be too far off.

Sent from my Transformer Prime which is taking over the world.
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## superguy

Christo said:


> Just to clarify, Razorclaw will work if you get a unit that still needs the OTA.
> 
> I was retarded and applied the OTA without thinking :/


This is true. Mine was rooted with RazorClaw. And I'm trying like hell to block the OTA and not be forced to update it.


----------



## hawkeye12

Jcase has Nachoroot currently being tested and Asus stated bootloader unlock will be provide and ics pushed on 1/14.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Yup, just used tacoroot and it was a breeze. Took me about 10 minutes and now I got da Rootz!

Sent from my ROOTED Transformer Prime


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Now that we have root, I wonder if devs are gonna start on an ics build or just wait for the ota coming out later this month?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## dhonzik

I am sure they will wait until ics and the bootloader utility comes out. You can't do much tweaking until the the bootloader is unlocked


----------



## sporty377

Jcase twitted the viperboy cracked the bootloader on the prime..

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Enzymaticracer

sporty377 said:


> Jcase twitted the viperboy cracked the bootloader on the prime..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


If true that certainly didn't take very long...

Sent from my DroidX Running ICS using Tapatalk


----------

